# Australian birds ID



## Lori (Aug 11, 2009)

I've just recently come back from QLD, Australia, whilst we were there, we seen a lot of these birds...








They were always coming close, and we're often in peoples gardens and such, can anyone tell me what they are? I thought they looked a bit like Ibis, but I'm rubbish at bird species!

there was this parrot(?) too










Which I also don't know the species? and this...










^ rubbish picture because it was in the shade! And also this bird?











Thank you!!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

From top to bottom
ibis
gallah
scrub/bush turkey
corella


----------



## Lori (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Lori (Aug 11, 2009)

My sister in Oz has just sent me a picture of this that she found, do you have any idea what this is?









It's at a rescue centre now, and she(my sister) sent the picture with 'we found a baby hawk' but doesn't know which species.


----------



## Lori (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry one more, definitely the last one!:')


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

the 2 parrots in your first post are a galah cockatoo & a bare eyed cockatoo.


----------

